
Up to 88% of Hong Kong Population Exposed to Tear Gas Since June - dsr12
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-05/up-to-88-of-hong-kong-population-exposed-to-tear-gas-since-june
======
hkmaxpro
Hong Kong started using China-made tear gas canisters recently [1].

Reddit discussions on why those made in China are more dangerous [2][3].

[1] [https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/10/12/hong-kong-police-
confi...](https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/10/12/hong-kong-police-confirm-
purchase-tear-gas-canisters-made-mainland-china/)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/HongKong/comments/dqjb5g/why_chines...](https://www.reddit.com/r/HongKong/comments/dqjb5g/why_chinese_made_tear_gas_is_more_dangerous/)

[3]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/HongKong/comments/dsh5b6/tear_gas_c...](https://www.reddit.com/r/HongKong/comments/dsh5b6/tear_gas_chemistry_by_popular_tutor_k_kwong/)

------
president
Which is why we should be supporting sanctions against the PRC aggressors via
the Hong Kong Be Water Act [1].

[1]
[https://www.hawley.senate.gov/sites/default/files/2019-10/Ho...](https://www.hawley.senate.gov/sites/default/files/2019-10/Hong-
Kong-Be-Water-Act-One-Pager.pdf)

